# SOLD-Moving Sale - Club Membership, Stands and Camper - SOLD



## GeorgiaHunter4333 (Jan 28, 2008)

--------------This package is sold---------


Hello - 

It is a sad day, but I am moving out of state and have to sell everything I can't take with me including my trailer and two person ladder stands.  Instead of moving everything I am selling my stands (bought just before this past deer season) and my camper along with a one year membership to the Whitetail Hunting Club in Eatonton, GA.

For more information, feel free to contact me.

Total Price $1,100
Includes 
1 Year Membership in Whitetail Hunting Club, Eatonton, GA
2 Two Person Ladderstands
Camper


Club Details:
1200+ acre working farm, 20 acre lake, 60 acre fields (planted with rye now) all 1.5 hrs drive from Atlanta  

Camper Details
Sleeps two, gas stove, no leaks

Ladder Stands
Big Buddy Ladder Stand and a similar model - both purchased in Summer 07.

Below are hopefully more photos than you will ever need.

Video of one of the fields
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nDixGYKZdEE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nDixGYKZdEE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Photos from the stands

Two Person Ladder Stands (stock photo of one - other very similar)

Camper

Additional Photos of the Club


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 29, 2008)

How       much are the dues normally?  How is the turkey hunting


----------



## lennyandmary (Jan 29, 2008)

*lease and camper*

iam very interested. email me at lennnnnyandmary@yahoo.com my phone number is 727 5445104 or 727 7713832. I will pay up right away. Just give me a number to call or call me.


----------



## BRITT-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Camper Price Alone?


----------



## GeorgiaHunter4333 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello wrangler - 

I will PM you directly with all of the details.  I have only hunted turkey one season on the property.  I called a nice one in, but could not get it close enough for a shot - I'm sure everyone on this board has a similar story.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter4333 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello BRITT- 

Unfortunatly, I am selling the camper and stands as a package. This will make a great starter for a new member. 

Thanks,
Cal


----------



## cardfan (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow...Looks like someone will get one heck of a good deal....free bump, not that you'll need it...great pics too


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Very Interested*

Please send me more info. VIA PM
are there more memberships available?
how many members?
qdm?
rules?
who owns property?
is it year around or deer only?

Thanks, KF7


----------



## GeorgiaHunter4333 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for the slow reply today - lot of response.  I believe I have replied to everyone, but here are the answers to the questions most are asking.

The club is a year round lease and owned by a farmer who grows mostly corn on the 60+ acres of fields during the warmer months and rye grass to cover them in the cooler ones. It is not a QDM club and members hunt most every game but hogs.  I'm not sure how many club members there are for the 2008 season (at least 20+).   

If you will PM me your e-mail address, I will send you a set of the rules and you can contact the club president for more details about the lease. 

Unfortunatly, I only have one camper and two ladder stands, so the first one to give me payment will get it.   

Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 29, 2008)

Where is this located


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Would like more info on the club... My e-mail is under my avatar.
 Has anyone bought you out yet?


----------



## Rem 742 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great Deal!!!


----------



## georgian76 (Jan 31, 2008)

pm sent, waiting to hear back


----------



## jjdbuck (Feb 3, 2008)

price without the camper:


----------

